# Отзыв о баяне сармат



## andrey68 (9 Июн 2014)

Баянисты расскажите пожалуйста о баяне сармат


----------



## MAN (9 Июн 2014)

А чегу тут особенно рассказывать? Обыкновенный кусковой серийный ширпотреб, 52х100, Ростовская-на-Дону баянная ф-ка.





Я больше ничего об инструменте с таким названием не знаю. Есть ещё "Ермак" внешне похожий на этот "Сармат" как брат близнец, но с увеличенным диапазоном (справа 61 кнопка).


----------



## andrey68 (10 Июн 2014)

А играть на таком не приходилось?Как он в деле?Пойдет ли такой баян для любителя?


----------



## MAN (10 Июн 2014)

Нет, Андрей, самому мне на таком играть не приходилось, но я думаю, что вряд ли он существенно отличается от других баянов этого же класса. Я считаю, что для любителя сгодится любой баян, тут важно не название или фабрика-изготовитель, а приемлемое техническое состояние конкретного экземпляра и, соответственно, качество его звучания. Впрочем любители тоже бывают очень разные. Как по уровню игровых навыков, так и по требованиям, предъявляемым к инструменту.
А с другой стороны бывает, что и музыканты-профессионалы в публичных выступлениях играют на обычных стареньких "Этюдах".
Да ещё какие вещи!





Кстати, хочу пользуясь случаем спросить Дмитрия 2008. Как, Дмитрий, не кажется ли Вам и тут, как в случае с Пурицем, нелепым баянист в строгом костюме, за спиной которого играют девушки-домристки в красных сарафанах? Не шей ты им, матушка, красные сарафаны, а? :biggrin:


----------



## andrey68 (10 Июн 2014)

Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ.Есть еще вопрос.Не подскажите что за баян.Внешне похож на рубин5,но слевой стороны нет переключателя с готового на выборный.Заранее благодарен.


----------



## askurpela (10 Июн 2014)

*andrey68*,
Приходилось держать в руках этот "Сармат" (или "Ермак"?). Мне достался побитый экземпляр - механика стучащая, баса нет абсолютно, правые голоса то глухие, то резкие. 
Тот баян, что похож на "Рубин" называется "Кировский", он производился на одноименной фабрике. Мне показалось, что правая клавиатура в таком туговата, но звук на уровне. 
Этот баян более качественный, чем ростовский


----------



## MAN (10 Июн 2014)

andrey68 писал:


> Внешне похож на рубин 5, но с левой стороны нет переключателя с готового на выборный.


Да кто его знает, может "Восток" какой-нибудь или "Мелодия"... А фотографии нету у Вас? Раз похож на "Рубин", значит сделан на Кировской ф-ке, хотя...
был тут недавно один затейник на форуме, так он (не к ночи будь помянут:mocking: ) проповедовал, что дескать как Ева была сотворена из ребра Адамова, так и все баяны созиждены из отдушника шраммель-гармоники и, стало быть, буквально обязаны наследовать все характерные черты её внешнего облика, а всякие там лишние ряды кнопок, переключателей регистров и тому подобные отклонения - уродливые мутации. :biggrin: 
Это я к тому говорю, что в какой-то мере все баяны похожи друг на друга.


----------



## vev (10 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,
Молчите, поручик! Молчите
:biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (10 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> Молчите, поручик! Молчите


не накаркайте беду... :biggrin:


----------



## andrey68 (11 Июн 2014)

Как фото загрузить,что-то не получается.


----------

